# Hot tips and tricks



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Use this thread to share your hot tips and tricks. 

Today I was browsing around the sporting department at walmartSss and spied a game feeder battery 6v lead acid. 

Anyway, my kids 4-wheeler ride on toy takes that same type battery and I noticed it's not holding a good charge. 

So I bought the 8.00 battery and had to cut the old wires off the old battery and solder them to the new one. 

Works great and the toy runs faster now too at the full charge. 

I have enough room in the battery compartment for two battery's so I might wire them in parallel to give it double run time.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Check your local stores right now for clearence items. A lot of places are marking down summer stuff to make room for the winter crap. 

Do not be afraid to ask for more of a discount........wheel N deal.

If the price is right I'll buy the whole damn store.........and it's free to make an offer, all they can say is no.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Find your local FedEx. They have warehouses that contain damaged goods. Find the closest one, and spend a day.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Coastie dad said:


> Find your local FedEx. They have warehouses that contain damaged goods. Find the closest one, and spend a day.


nice ideal , I didn't think of that .


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

My hot tip: Wear oven mitts when taking a cookie sheet out of the oven.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Coastie dad said:


> Find your local FedEx. They have warehouses that contain damaged goods. Find the closest one, and spend a day.


Now, that is a hot tip. Thanks man !


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Do NOT, I repeat, Do NOT scratch your testicular regions after you've been chopping up Jalapeno Peppers all day to make Mrs Slippy's famous Sweet/Hot Jalapeno Jelly!:vs_no_no_no:


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Do NOT, I repeat, Do NOT scratch your testicular regions after you've been chopping up Jalapeno Peppers all day to make Mrs Slippy's famous Sweet/Hot Jalapeno Jelly!:vs_no_no_no:


Good God that's the truth. I did some jalapeño stuffed wiff crab meat and didn't wash my hands after. Big mistake. I was laughing about it for the first 15-20 seconds then I got concerned. After concerned past and the burning intensified I pulled a gallon of ice cream out of the freezer and hid in the bathroom for an hour. It was nuts man.......


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> Good God that's the truth. I did some jalapeño stuffed wiff crab meat and didn't wash my hands after. Big mistake. I was laughing about it for the first 15-20 seconds then I got concerned. After concerned past and the burning intensified I pulled a gallon of ice cream out of the freezer and hid in the bathroom for an hour. It was nuts man.......


Amen brother!

I just filled up a couple of 30 oz RTIC Tumblers (3.75" mouth) with ice and water and gently squeezed my boys into each tumbler of cool refreshing water. They were my son's buddy's tumblers so no big deal. A quick rinse and I handed them over to him later


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Do NOT, I repeat, Do NOT scratch your testicular regions after you've been chopping up Jalapeno Peppers all day to make Mrs Slippy's famous Sweet/Hot Jalapeno Jelly!:vs_no_no_no:


Wifey recently learned not to rub the sweat out of the eyes while picking tobasco peppers.


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2016)

I have not had the luxury of time so that has pretty much ruled out canning, dehydrating, gardening, etc... but what I have been doing is buying these from Wise Foods to jump start my preps. I never pay the full price for these but I wait for an "email deal" and order a couple of the 1 month boxes. This month I have ordered 4 so far. My goal is to have 18 of the 1 month boxes and then fill in the blanks with the extra canned goods I buy during the grocery trips. Here is a link.

National Preparedness Month Deals


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Do NOT, I repeat, Do NOT scratch your testicular regions after you've been chopping up Jalapeno Peppers all day to make Mrs Slippy's famous Sweet/Hot Jalapeno Jelly!:vs_no_no_no:





Operator6 said:


> Good God that's the truth. I did some jalapeño stuffed wiff crab meat and didn't wash my hands after. Big mistake. I was laughing about it for the first 15-20 seconds then I got concerned. After concerned past and the burning intensified I pulled a gallon of ice cream out of the freezer and hid in the bathroom for an hour. It was nuts man.......


Here is my hot tip:

One must keep his passion for Pocket Pool in a different arena than his passion for preppin.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hot tip :

Seal pup delivered for 32 bucks.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00007E1M2/?tag=slickguns-20


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hot Tip;
Make sure you secure your metal rake in your 4 wheeler basket before hauling ass downhill to rake some gravel in a pothole in your driveway. The odds of the rake falling out and then bouncing back hitting you in the shoulder are better than you think...:vs_no_no_no:


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Hot Tip;
> Make sure you secure your metal rake in your 4 wheeler basket before hauling ass downhill to rake some gravel in a pothole in your driveway. The odds of the rake falling out and then bouncing back hitting you in the shoulder are better than you think...:vs_no_no_no:


Payment for working on Sunday. Have a whiskey drink and relax.......lmao


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> Payment for working on Sunday. Have a whiskey drink and relax.......lmao


Vodka, Ice Tea and Lemonade...too hot for whiskey today...


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Vodka, Ice Tea and Lemonade...too hot for whiskey today...


I'd substitute the ice tea with redbull and maybe call a hooker, make a damn day out of it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> Payment for working on Sunday. Have a whiskey drink and relax.......lmao





Operator6 said:


> I'd substitute the ice tea with redbull and maybe call a hooker, make a damn day out of it.


(Slippy gets out a coin and ponders a flip...Work on Sunday-Heads; Hookers-Tails...decisions decisions...:vs_worry


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Don't bet on race horses!


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Oddcaliber said:


> Don't bet on race horses!


You know what I learned about gambling ?

It ain't gambling if you win at least 51% of the time.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Vodka, Ice Tea and Lemonade...too hot for whiskey today...


Not for us this day. Very cool here.

We did the scheduled 150' fire clearing work, then we checked the 410s and shot the 40s. I walked away Champion of all that, however I have to say I was 'Seriously Hidabeast' corrupt about it. Though it was to prove a point...

Secret step 1: Just enough coffee to keep you from going into withdrawals. 
Secret step 2: Ply everyone else with Hot Coffee to start the day, and then Ice-Coffee as the day proceeds, but you drink lemonade or water...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

holly01 said:


> don't turn on the stove when we are parenting outdoors:vs_closedeyes:


What?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Slippy said:


> What?


I think that's meth cook talk, I'm not sure though.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Hot tip - never tell The Wife you have nothing to do.

Trust me on this.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

Was at the market last week and by chance walking by the managers clearance table. I usually don't look at that stuff, it's usually junk or day old pastries. But that day something caught my eye poking out from the bottom. It was one of those small 1 lb (I think) propane cans for lanterns and stoves - brand new. They had a managers special sticker on them for $1.00. I bought everyone I could find there which came to 31. $31 well spent! Funny part was that I went on through the rest of the store to finish my shopping and I came by the spot where these are normally stocked. They had more there at full price! I think it was 4 or 5 bucks for one. I compare the ones I had in my basket to those for lot numbers or anything different and the labels were exactly the same. 

Go figure. whatever the case I scored.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Hot tip - never tell The Wife you have nothing to do.
> 
> Trust me on this.


You must be a newlywed ! When/where I grew up you didn't tell your father that you had nothing to do or that you're bored.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I might try one of these out. FNS 9mm $399 17 rnd with night sights. Stainless barrel and slide.

https://www.slickguns.com/deal/67551


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> You must be a newlywed ! When/where I grew up you didn't tell your father that you had nothing to do or that you're bored.


I don't think I have had the thought or have been...bored...in 50 years.

Just doesn't compute.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Robie said:


> I don't think I have had the thought or have been...bored...in 50 years.
> 
> Just doesn't compute.


You made a post on a different thread that reads ......" when get bored I go home ". You actually posted it a few minutes after the one above.

I thought that was funny, that's all.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

@RedLion if you're building a .308 AR you may be interested in this.. I did infact order one. 
Vltor charging handle 7.62/.308 medium latch. $45.00.

Free shipping. If you opt out of free returns and use coupon code "triple15" you can get it for about 42.00

https://jet.com/product/VLTOR-BCM-G...Medium-Latch/567e35c3b14245a3bbbf191922c52fc8


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> You made a post on a different thread that reads ......" when get bored I go home ". You actually posted it a few minutes after the one above.
> 
> I thought that was funny, that's all.


Good point.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> @RedLion if you're building a .308 AR you may be interested in this.. I did infact order one.
> Vltor charging handle 7.62/.308 medium latch. $45.00.
> 
> Free shipping. If you opt out of free returns and use coupon code "triple15" you can get it for about 42.00
> ...


I appreciate the heads up. Primary Arms has some decent deals on Charging handles as well.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Classic Firearms just got in a bunch of surp guns - Berretta 92S (Southern Ohio has em 50 cheaper at 259) have mausers, SKSs, m1s and some other crap and AWESOME govt contr overrun AR15 parts and barrels

+1 on the FedEx depots - Amazon has similar ones, defected products for cheap as hell

Check if there is an auction/estate registery - Clarksville TN had one, was nice to be able to pop into an auction and snag some powder, boolits or reloading stuff - grabbed a Dillon SDB setup for 45 for $200

On auctions check with small local PDs, counties out in TN would auction off/FCFS sell off 870s, revolvers, 1911s and all sorts of neat stuff

Dont make the one eyed giant cry after being CSed...

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

After Operator6 reminded me that I have been slacking in putting together my .308 AR I ordered this as it will go nicely with the giesselle trigger that I already have.

$79.95.

https://www.groundzeroprecision.com/products/lr308-dpms-pattern-lower-receiver-parts-kit


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

RedLion said:


> After Operator6 reminded me that I have been slacking in putting together my .308 AR I ordered this as it will go nicely with the giesselle trigger that I already have.
> 
> $79.95.
> 
> https://www.groundzeroprecision.com/products/lr308-dpms-pattern-lower-receiver-parts-kit


Geissele makes excellent products and they stand behind them. Geissele is an exceptional company to do business with. Great choice Redlion.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

gearedtosurvive said:


> The green hulls of a Black Walnut fruit can be boiled down to make organic iodine. The inner bark and leaves can be boiled down and used in a shallow pool to stun fish long enough to catch with your hands.


I would not recommend fishing like that, it is illegal in most areas.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I was always wanint to try the fishing with walnuts trick. I dont think walnut trees are legal in Texas. Rotenone works very good too. Thats real essy to find at the feed store. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rotenone


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> @RedLion if you're building a .308 AR you may be interested in this.. I did infact order one.
> Vltor charging handle 7.62/.308 medium latch. $45.00.
> 
> Free shipping. If you opt out of free returns and use coupon code "triple15" you can get it for about 42.00
> ...


Received my charging handle this am, that's quick service. I'm very pleased. @RedLion


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hot tip on an AR deal........DPMS 413.00 for members or 434.00 for general public. 
https://www.slickguns.com/deal/284576

I should buy one and store it never fired.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Glock 21SF (45ACP) police trade ins with 2 mags for $430

http://www.sportsmansoutdoorsuperstore.com/products2.cfm/ID/170401

Police trade in Gen 3 Glock 31 (357SIG) for 310

http://www.smga.com/search.aspx?searchterm=USEDGL31

Italian Ministry of Interior trade in Berretta 92S for 250

http://www.southernohiogun.com/beretta-model-92s-9mm.html

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

6000+ bulk Hornady .224 55gr FMJBT projos for 460 shipped free (priority)

https://www.midsouthshooterssupply....t-with-cannelure-approximately-6-and-000-case

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> Hot tip on an AR deal........DPMS 413.00 for members or 434.00 for general public.
> https://www.slickguns.com/deal/284576
> 
> I should buy one and store it never fired.


It shipped from Sportsman's Guide today. I'll probably pick it up this weekend from my FFL.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Leave your wooden handled axes and hatchets in a shed or garage.
Keeping them inside the house will dry out the handles and they will shrink....
If they shrink, there is a better chance the head will loosen and possibly come flying off.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I would expect a person could do this without the valve stem puller, if you don't have one, which I don't


----------



## Kevin (Oct 11, 2016)

I have a whole youtube channel of really "useful" tips and tricks. But last time I posted them Denton had to go all Ninja on my account. :vs_cry: :tango_face_wink: So I'll just say: Don't make your outhouse toilet seats out of copper, especially if you live in Alaska.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I have a whole youtube channel of really "useful" tips and tricks. But last time I posted them *Denton had to go all Ninja *on my account. :vs_cry: :tango_face_wink: So I'll just say: Don't make your outhouse toilet seats out of copper, especially if you live in Alaska.


^^^^ I could not help but laugh and remember the days when Denton was known here on PF as "The Jack Booted Thug". Too funny.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> ^^^^ I could not help but laugh and remember the days when Denton was known here on PF as "The Jack Booted Thug". Too funny.


What do you me he was remembered as,,, he still is a jack booted thug occasionally, and he has bad breath too!


----------

